# [SOLVED] folder sharing on wireless network



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi, 
I have a desktop PC and a laptop (both running Windows XP - desktop has home version, laptop has professional) - I have set up a wireless network and have a number of folders on my desktop able to be accessed from my laptop - all's well there - I want to add another folder to the ones I can presently access.
I went to folder properties (on desktop) of folder I want to be able to access > sharing tab> ticked boxes for sharing and writing. When I look at folder now it has sharing thingy (hand) under it but when I look for it in network places on my laptop it doesn't show. What have I forgotten to do?

thanks in advance


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: folder sharing on wireless network*

I forgot to mention wireless router is Netgear DG834_G and I run McAfee Firewall, tho, as I said all has been fine for other folders I nominated earlier. I have forgotten how I set the network up to share those earlier folders (doh!)


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: folder sharing on wireless network*

This is what I see on my laptop when I go to My Network Places


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: folder sharing on wireless network*

You appear to be doing the process correctly, don't know what is going on. What do you see on the desktop in Network Places? You should see the shared folders listed if they're configured correctly.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: folder sharing on wireless network*

this is my desktop's "My Network Places" - no folders showing! tho, as I said in previous post, I can access the folders ok 
I'm thinking of starting from scratch anyways and making the whole of My Documents folders accessible from my laptop or making the whole comp accessible. If so the best way would be start again running the network setup wizard?
thanks for your reply


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: folder sharing on wireless network*

oops forgot attachment lol


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: folder sharing on wireless network*

Let's see this for both machines.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following two commands:

*nbtstat -n*

*ipconfig /all*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: folder sharing on wireless network*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\john>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.0.3] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
MAIN <00> UNIQUE Registered
HOME <00> GROUP Registered
MAIN <20> UNIQUE Registered
HOME <1E> GROUP Registered
HOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\john>
C:\Documents and Settings\john>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : main
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4C-02-A9-E8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 15 January 2008 10:35:33 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, 16 January 2008 10:35:33
AM

C:\Documents and Settings\john>


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: folder sharing on wireless network*

laptop info:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\cliffj.ART-01-OPT-NB>nbtstat -n

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.0.2] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
ART-01-OPT-NB <00> UNIQUE Registered
HVGS <00> GROUP Registered

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\cliffj.ART-01-OPT-NB>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ART-01-OPT-NB
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : hvgs.nsw.edu.au
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hvgs.nsw.edu.au
nsw.edu.au
edu.au

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-00-41-C1-33
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 15 January 2008 1:02:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, 16 January 2008 1:02:01 P
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-F0-7D-AD

C:\Documents and Settings\cliffj.ART-01-OPT-NB>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: folder sharing on wireless network*

Can you ping by name from each of the computers to the other computer?

Also, make the workgroup names the same.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: folder sharing on wireless network*

after changing workgroup name to HOME on laptop I can ping by name - couldn't before that.

This may be a complication: this laptop is from work and has a separate profile for home use. When I went into change the workgroup name it asked me for permission to leave hvgs domain (hvgs being where i work) I did so (hoping this isn't going to stuff up my newtwork access once I'm back at work in a week's time lol).


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: folder sharing on wireless network*

Hey! Hey! all is well! I can now share folders again - the folder in question had long name (downloaded files) when i tried again message came up about name length tho i didn't think it applied to XP! :4-dontkno
Probably more to do with workgroup name?

thanks for your time and patience! :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: folder sharing on wireless network*

Glad you got it working. Hope it still works at your work location! :grin:


----------

